# Activer le partage de fichier via le terminal



## Vi55cent (16 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour

Est-ce possible d'activer le partage de fichier depuis le terminal ?


----------



## flakk (28 Septembre 2004)

hello,

je presume que tu parle des partages "windows" (samba quoi).. oui c'est evidemment possible de les lancer depuis la console...
Le deamon est smbd.. donc si les fichiers de config (comme /etc/smb.conf) sont corrects,
un #smbd -D devrait te permettre de tester dans un premier temps..

pour une utilisation plus détaillée, cf les manpages ($man smbd et $man smb.conf)


----------

